# Gaining Brides - by GRC697 (~BBW (multiple), Eating, ~MWG ))



## grc697 (Oct 20, 2006)

_~BBWs, Eating, ~MWG _- two sisters competitiveness entertains a fascinated groom

*Gaining Brides
by GRC697​*
When I started going out with my wife, Beth, she was a fresher and I was in my final year at university. Shed been big at school (up to 16 stone, that's 224 pounds, on her 5ft7 frame) but had lost weight in college. She'd dropped down to 11 stone 3, about 160 pounds, when she started uni. 

By the time I started seeing her after the January exams she had put nearly two stone back on through serious drinking with her flatmates (who all either put on lots of weight or were anorexic) , poor portion control and a real love of food. In the first few months we dated she put on a steady pound or so a week. 

I told her this really turned me on and I loved how she got softer every time I saw her. She just giggled and looked sheepish and kept on steadily gaining. I loved how the hips became more wobbly, the arms became spongy soft, the start of the serious fat on the inner thigh dropped lower and the belly developed a cute roll which grew week by week. 

Over Easter, in her own words, she tried to surprise me. I was pleasantly shocked by how much weight she put on in the three weeks we were apart but it was great. She said shed eaten lots of cheese and chocolate to do it and, wow, it had really worked  8 lbs. This made a real difference as she transitioned from plump to fat. 

By the end of May she was 14st9 and we then talked about our first, and only goal15 stone (210 pounds). I asked her if she thought she could do it by the end of her exams, 10days away, she said shed try. 

Boy, did she try, she overshot by 3 pounds. She had a great navy dress she would wear that had stretch fabric. It would fit at any reasonable size as it stretched so much. I watched enthralled as she filled it out more and more, first stretching out the hips, then the boobs, and finally as her belly grew the waist. Over the summer she got a desk job and a deli counter job in the evenings while I went and did some travelling 

By the time I came back 8 weeks later she was 15st10. That navy dress now looked sprayed on. When she ran down the platform to greet me, everything wobbled all over the place. It was amazing. Same old story while I was away , too much food (snacking on the cheese counter) and not enough exercise. She stopped weighing herself shortly after this point and though she definitely gained another half stone or so there are no numbers for definite. 

At this point our sex lives went down hill a bit and I didnt feel as physically attracted to Beth and she felt too fat and inactive so we decided enough was enough. Personal choices, just lucky we both felt the same. 

She dieted and exercised down to 12st7 over the next 9 months and has been on a upward or downward trend ever since. Over the next 4 years she floated steadily up to around 15st and back down to 12 or 13st twice (blaming a broken leg for the most recent episode of weight gain). 15 and a half stone seems like a good cut off., nice and soft hips, big belly but not too much face fat or much of a hindrance yet in any sense. Its probably her cut off between fat and obese. Any way, these fluctuations are pretty cool for an FA with a weight gain fetish like meand Beth is happy with herself in this range. 

I realised that Ive not explained much about Beths build or family history yet and the numbers above might seem high for the stages of gain I described (at 11st3 she was definitely slim). However, her whole family are solidly built bone wise. Her Dad is like a giant, with huge hands and shouldersI feel like a scrawny teenager beside him and I am not that small or skinnywhile her Mum is short but built like a rugby union prop forward (the super dense guys who provide all the weight in a scrum). 

Her sister is a little taller, nearly my height, at 5ft10 or so but has a slightly lighter build and so shows any extra weight more easily. Weight wise they are all overweight with her Dad a massive 25stone. Her mum is more regularly over weight at 3 or 4 stone while you will learn about Beths older sister , Jane, below. They all can eat huge amounts and gain or loose weight at very fast rates. Its like there is no eating controlits either ON or OFF. 

Part two of this story primarily concerns Jane. Late last winter some good weather and a romantic setting got the better of me and I asked Beth to marry me. Thankfully she said yes. As the older sister Jane was miffed that she was not asked first and increased the pressure on her long term fella (relationship was double Beth and my duration). The added pressure caused Pete to crack shortly afterwards and so it was that Beth and I were married last August and Jane and Pete in late Octobera nice joint planning project for the girls. 

February last year, Beths weight was coming on for 15stone again and Jane was looking porkier than she ever had been. I use that word porkier because thats how Id describe her shape. Upper midriff heavy as opposed to Beths hips and lower belly. Beth and I estimated she was probably about the same weight as Beth at that time. She had a large belly roll that was just starting to come properly down over her size 16s (UK) that were baggy through age but were still showing signs of being under duress.). 

Jane was always the sporty one and has often played netball. However,, despite her being slim, a coach once made a comment about her weight and she was borderline anorexic for 2 years. At her lowest she was 8st7, and she is a big girl. Once through that she obviously had a funny relationship with her weight, very sensitive to it but scared to go near a scale in case it set the anorexia off again. She didnt really have any more of an idea about her weight than I but obviously knew she was getting heavier seasonm by season. Clothes sizes dont lieor do they? See later. 

She gained and lost weight very much with the seasons. Come late October shed start to show signs of gain, by Christmas would be gaining rapidly and by May would be 2 to 3st heavier. Then over the summer she would gradually lose most of the weight she had gained in the winter. 

At the end of every summer I longed for the gaining to start and every year I thought it never would before, soon enough, late October. This happened for the five years I have seen, and according to Beth had happened since Jane was 16 (eleven years ago). One thing was clear though, that although some years she slimmed down more, each year she gained a little more than she lost. 

Im lucky enough to have a flirty, playful relation ship with Jane so its quite easy to cop a feel during a hug or have a pretend wrestle. She was clearly getting softer each year and the yo-yoing was gradually removing any muscle tone. She definitely like the play fighting though and the more physical gropey contact the better for us both! Id also seen her in a bikini or bra and knickers a few times over the years and her belly was definitely growing flabbier and her belly button deepening considerably. 

Now sisters can be very competitive and the girls always competed in who could be the lightest/slimmest. It wasnt much of a competition for many years because through her skinny teen years Jane was clearly lighter than fat kid Beth and up to this point Beth had never been definitively lighter or slimmer. 

Over the last few years though the competition had become closer. If Beth was loosing weight and getting close to the size of Jane then Jane would starve for a week or so to drop a size. This would usually be enough to demoralise Beth into stalling and allowing Jane to keep ahead in her normal cycle. Only now was it at the point that things appeared equal. 

Beth got her wedding dress sorted pretty quickly in March and Jane followed a few weeks afterwards, determined to spend more. The weekend Jane got her dress we sat down for a big roast dinner at their family home. As I hinted before, food is no object in that house and although Pete, Beth (dieting for wedding) and I ate large but reasonable portions but the other three seemed to be having a competition to eat the most. I was surprised Jane was stuffing herself with extra roast potatoes and yorkshire puddings while glugging down nearly a whole bottle of wine on her own before easting a huge amount of ice cream and apple pie. I guess I expected her to be in fit into the dress mode just like Beth. 

After the food Jane and I headed into the lounge and watched TV while the others tidied up. We chatted a bit about the dress, what it was like and how it would go with the church (girly I know). She was sat there obviously full half stroking her belly. Eventually she said  I feel so full and tired after all that food and wine. I think getting a dress a size bigger is a bad idea. It means I have no motivation to slim into it. 

As she did this she looked at me saucily before lifting her top in front of me and rubbing her belly. Even being too big for my size 16s provides no motivation now. As she said this my eyes were drawn to her waist band. The button was undone and the zip was half way down. I was gob smackedshe was really toying with me. 

After I calmed down we chatted a bit more and it turned out she had bought a size 18 instead of a 16. She also told me how bridal dresses flatter the bride showing a size less on the label So its really a 20. Its better to have a bigger dress that can be taken in than having to try to let out a dress that is too small. 

A few weeks later it was time to get the bridesmaid dresses for wedding number 1. Beth had been doing well on her diet and Jane now looked much flabbier. Jane was to be Beths chief bridesmaid and vice versa. Obviously grooms arent allowed along to these dress fittings but in an effort to do things cheaply the girly took Janes measurements from the shop and also the dress codes they chose. This way they could buy on the internet for a fraction of the shop cost. 

Fortunately I was at the computer when they wanted to do the searching and they told me what to search for. We found the site and to make sure we got the correct size Jane read out her measurements 45-37-46 (bust-waist-hips in inches). According to the sizing chart that was US size 20. Jane said Oh my God. Im a size twenty, Im huge but I guess it is a US size so Im really only an 18 and it does fit well. 

She was extra miffed about having to pay £30 extra for a 20+ size but Beth and I just thought that was funny. When I was checking the purchase later on though I realised that a US 20 is actually a UK 22. Jane was two sizes bigger now than she thought and didnt even realise. I told Beth who laughed and we decided not to tell Jane as it would only upset. 

Now the competitive streak in Beth was running strong and she wanted me to measure her and compare her to Jane. I recorded 47-36-48. She looked at the numbers and was gutted. She was still bigger than Jane, even though she was now down to 14st, she was lighter but not slimmer according to the tape. I tried to explain look, youre much curvier. See the waist measurement. In the end she accepted that maybe she was just broader than Jane and always would be. If she kept on going with her diet then she would at least be clearly lighter and slimmer to other people at least. 

As the spring became summer Beth was still loosing and Jane was still gaining. By the time of the second bridal dress fitting came around plus the bridesmaids fitting Jane was starting to look truly big. Her hips had finally started to grow and she had a huge belly roll stretching from the top of one hip, round through the belly to the top of the other hip. She still had her large upper midriff roll but this was now dominated by the lower one. As she walked the big roll wobbled and jiggled and while it forced her T-shirts to ride up and expose it for all to see. Her breasts were also growing and all her bras were now forcing the soft flesh of the top in a glorious ripple. 

At the dress fitting Beth was fine. There would be no worries unless she really blimped in the final month. Jane however was struggling into the bridesmaid dress. Beth describer how she couldnt get it over her boobs. Fortunately it was a dress with a bodice thing at the back and could be let out. Apparently the dress fitter asked if Jane would like it let out one inch or two. The reply was ,Can I have three? 

I dont really remember what Jane looked like on my wedding day. I only had eyes for Beth. By the time it came round she was 11st8 and looked positively Amazonian. Perfect. Looking back at the photos Jane was not looking too comfortable in her dress. In fact there is one photo from behind where the bodice is open even further and backfat is squishing out. Her hip roll now completely dictated her shape and her face was really podgy. What was a small cute double chine was now substantial and her arms were really digging into the dress. 

After our month long honeymoon (over which Beth gain 5lbs, mainly on her hips) we went to watch Jane play a netball match. It was the start of the season in September and the first game. The teams were not at a highly competitive level but as is always the case everything was contested keenly. Jane started in her position of Goal Defence and got straight into things using her bulk to control the space around her. However, it was clear she was really slow around the court and after one third of the game was bright red, and exhausted. 

With no subs available she swapped positions with the goal keeper, a much less active position, and played there for the rest of the game. In the car on the way home she said I dont understand why Im so unfit. I just couldnt run. Beth pointed out she was a little larger than she was at the end of last season (easter). 

Jane replied At least I wasnt fat as a kid. Even fat Id be a better keeper than you slim. Obviously a raw nerve was touched by that sudden shock of reality. She s still playing keeper to this day. 

Janes first wedding dress fitting was a disaster. The dress just fitted, fully let out but wasnt flattering. It clung to her hip roll and rode up as she walked. She was very upset and Beth comforted her most of the evening. Jane was so upset she decided she wanted to know how much she weighed. I heard the aftermath of her finding out she was 17st 6 (245 pounds) and now 9st heavier than her lightest. 

Over then next month nothing really changed. I dont think Jane gained any because when we went to the 2nd dress fitting she got the dress on as before. I was allowed to go this time as a driver was needed. The dress maker said to Jane are you planning to diet before the big day. Jane said yes. The dress maker said good, well we will leave it fully let out and see how you get on. 

As Beth and the shop assistant went away to sort out her bridesmaid dress Jane started crying quietly. I went over and put my arm round her waist to comfort her and had what I thought was a subtle feel of her waist and hip roll. It was so soft and when I moved my hand from the hip roll it kept on wobbling for seconds. 

She instantly stopped crying and stroked my thigh saying Do you like what you feel? before stroking a little higher up to check for herself. Fortunately we heard the others coming back and broke away from each other. Playing with fire!! 

The final dress fitting for Jane was a week before her wedding. I didnt go this time but she didnt make it into the dress. I think the final stress of having to loose weight was too much and she gained another few pounds that month. Fortunately the dress maker had foreseen this and had put a size 24 aside. Jane was distraught when she discovered she was a 24 but knew she needed a dress and had no options. 

Fortunately money is not a problem for her so buying a second dress was no issue. When Beth was chatting to the dress maker afterwards she said I could tell Jane was in no mood to loose weight. There are two type of girls who come in here. Those that want dresses to slim into and those that want some breathing space. If a girl goes for a larger dress she is just accepting she will put on weight. Its like a self fulfilling prophecy and once a girl like that starts putting on pounds she cant stop. 

On her wedding day she looked greatbut was huge. As she walked down the aisle her breasts bounced and rippled, her hips swaggered and her belly and hip roll moved like a plate of jelly. Her butt tensed and then jiggled with every stride and her smiled beamed across the church. Very attractive. I dont think I was the only guy thinking Pete was a lucky guy. 

In an interesting side development Beths bridesmaid dress was now a touch too small but nothing major. Just rather tight around the hips and showed their movement off to all. She asked me if I minded her going up again. Of course not 

6 months later Beth is only a little larger 12st 11 (170 pounds) and Jane has had some winter gain but nothing like usual. Beth told me they weighed her at 18st4 (260 poundsa) the other day so thats in the order of 3 st in the year to easter. 

I never have made intimate contract with Jane. I think wed both like to but morality stops it. At least I have a good position to keep tabs her though.


----------

